# 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems



## wtwanw (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone have instructions for installing the rear window regualtor repair kirs for an 03 Beelte Conv? 
Also, Passenger side front window will not roll up/down as it is supposed to when you open the door. Now every time someone opens the door the window gets stuck on the outside of the car. has anyone else had this problem or have suggestions for repair?? 
I absolutley refuse to take it back to the dealership.. Every time I do it comes back with more problems than when I left it.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (wtwanw)*

http://www.bentleypublishers.c...l.htm
Before you attempt this job, take a look at this. The rear window regulators are more complex than meets the eye. 
That's german overengineering for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (CGK)*

BTW, you should be able to get your front window drop issue repaired with updated window regulators that are covered under a Service Bulletin. But, you'll need to get the dealer to do it if you want it done under the bulletin and at no charge.
Otherwise, you could buy new front regulators and install them yourself. 
Just giving you the options. Good Luck


----------



## beetlegirlvw (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (CGK)*

I am also having the issue with the window not dropping on my VW when I open the door. Does anyone have what he TSB on the window says regarding its replacement? My car is out of warranty. Or does anyone have a DIY Thread to fix this window issue? Sometimes it does vent to shut properly and other times it does not. Does it actually need a new regulator or is something just out of whack?
Thanks!


----------



## wtwanw (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (beetlegirlvw)*

My 03 conv is also no longer under mfg warranty but I took it to the VW dealer as recommended by CGK above and they did repair it for free!! It was not the regulator. It only took about 2 hours to have it repaired.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (wtwanw)*

Correct, they just replace the part of the regulator that always breaks.


----------



## beetlegirlvw (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (Billsbug)*

You guys are awesome. Does anyone know the TSB reference # that indicates the replacement of these parts? The dealer suggested if I had this information that it would be more favorable to have them cover it.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (beetlegirlvw)*

I don't believe there was ever a TSB on the window drop issue, it was taken on a case-by-case basis. 
This has been discussed many times b4 here, but this is the deal: On '03-'04MY's you had to pull the door handle for the windows to drop, but on the '05+MY's the windows drop when you use the remote to unlock the car. On the '05MY's, the software and regulators were changed to allow for MORE and IMMEDIATE window drop, because on the '03 and '04MY's the top of the driver's window would sometimes scrape against the top seam of the top when you pulled the door open, thus causing wear on that seam and eventually causing it to wear through. 
If you took it in early enough, like I did in 2005, and you had a good dealer, like I do, they would repair the top, replace the window regulators and upload the '05 software n/c. I doubt you'd get it for free anymore, but ask anyway!


----------



## beetlegirlvw (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (Billsbug)*

The dealership just called and apparently the issue is actually with the door latch that will not vent the windo properly. Has anyone experienced this? The replacement cost is $377.06








I feel like I'm being taken for a ride here considering I told them that I knew a TSB existed and the number of other converts out there that have been repaired with this fix.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (beetlegirlvw)*

Well, the always-helpful and quite-knowledgeable Billsbug already mentioned the _lack _of a TSB, so you're out of luck there...
Unless there's something mechanically-wrong with your regulators, you might try this for only $60... it's neat to have even if it isn't the fix you really need, and it may just solve your problems for a lot less than three bills:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3187961
This gadget is installed by anyone (and I mean _anyone_), with the capability to plug a plug into a socket, in under two minutes; it drops and/or lowers your windows on open from the remote, and closes your windows on lock-up. Perfect for an NBC.


----------



## oooodriver (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 03 New Beetle Convertible Window Problems (beetlegirlvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlegirlvw* »_The dealership just called and apparently the issue is actually with the door latch that will not vent the windo properly. Has anyone experienced this? The replacement cost is $377.06








I feel like I'm being taken for a ride here considering I told them that I knew a TSB existed and the number of other converts out there that have been repaired with this fix. 

i have seen a few cases where a bad micro switch not recognizing the door as opening will cause a window not to drop. 
micro switch going bad/sticking is a comon probllem


----------

